# PS4 Battlefield 1 players



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone on here that plays this on occasion?

I'm on tonight if anyone fancies a game :thumb:

Gamertag n1nja-frog


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I really need to start playing this, couldn't put it down until I bought MWR! 

Sutty


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not tonight but will send a friend request. Need a good group of guys to play this with on ps4. Crap on your own


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Bought it and it's still in its wrapper. Keep meaning to play it


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Will_G said:


> Bought it and it's still in its wrapper. Keep meaning to play it


Open it, it's quality mate!

Sutty


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pity I got it for Xbox One. How do you guys rate it against the previous Battlefield's?


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Pity I got it for Xbox One. How do you guys rate it against the previous Battlefield's?


I don't own battlefield 1 for now anyway  but I have played it and put in hundreds of hours in battlefield 3 and 4.

I think it's great and very different from the previous Battlefield's. Love that tactics and strategy still dominate...... But I miss the attack chopper mainly and the vast choice of fully automatic weapons.

Maps and the introduction of horses etc are great and respect they have done something different to the current trend. Far better than the futuristic shooters in my opinion. Still my favourite game :thumb:

Be interested to see what yourself and others think of it.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

S7ephen j said:


> I don't own battlefield 1 for now anyway  but I have played it and put in hundreds of hours in battlefield 3 and 4.
> 
> I think it's great and very different from the previous Battlefield's. Love that tactics and strategy still dominate...... But I miss the attack chopper mainly and the vast choice of fully automatic weapons.
> 
> ...


Well had my first go online at the game over the weekend and I must admit it's different to the previous battlefields but I did enjoy it. It's more infantry base than vehicle which I missed to start with but soon forgot about it. Another great chapter in the battlefield series:thumb:


----------

